

TradeVibes Launched Startup Exchange - Predictive Market for Valuing Startup Companies - rahx1
http://www.tradevibes.com/exchange

======
andydao
Interesting and fun idea. Encourages learning more about startups and adds in
a competitive twist. Wish there were more companies added though

